# Amount of Potassium Sorbate



## wineview (Mar 3, 2019)

Homebrew Stuff’s bottle of potassium sorbate says 1/4 tsp per gallon adds 140 ppm. LD Carlson’s bottle just says add 1/2 tsp per gallon. Is the 1/4 tsp product stronger or are they both the same with different directions?

Thanks.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 3, 2019)

Use the directions on the bottle it came in


----------



## dralarms (Mar 3, 2019)

The first I bought said 1/4 tsp. What I’m using now says 3/4 tsp


----------



## wineview (Mar 3, 2019)

dralarms said:


> Use the directions on the bottle it came in



What about the bottle with no directions. And what are the consequences of using too much?


----------



## GreginND (Mar 3, 2019)

Generally 0.5 grams per gallon is enough with proper SO2 levels.


----------



## wineview (Mar 3, 2019)

GreginND said:


> Generally 0.5 grams per gallon is enough with proper SO2 levels.



I racked before opening this thread and used 1/2 tsp instead of 1/4. I was following printed directions from this forum. After the fact I noticed the discrepancy on two different bottles of PS. So what are the consequences for using 2.5 tsp in 5 gallons?


----------



## GreginND (Mar 3, 2019)

wineview said:


> I racked before opening this thread and used 1/2 tsp instead of 1/4. I was following printed directions from this forum. After the fact I noticed the discrepancy on two different bottles of PS. So what are the consequences for using 2.5 tsp in 5 gallons?



I think you will be fine. That is about 1 to 1.5 grams roughly per gallon. While more than necessary, it should not be too much to alter the taste. Just to be clear, you did add potassium metabisulfite also? You need both for a stable wine.


----------



## wineview (Mar 3, 2019)

GreginND said:


> I think you will be fine. That is about 1 to 1.5 grams roughly per gallon. While more than necessary, it should not be too much to alter the taste. Just to be clear, you did add potassium metabisulfite also? You need both for a stable wine.



Yes added 1/4 tsp postassium metabisulphite in five gallons.


----------



## bstnh1 (Mar 4, 2019)

Why would different bottles have different instructions on how much to add? Does it come in different strengths?


----------



## wineview (Mar 4, 2019)

bstnh1 said:


> Why would different bottles have different instructions on how much to add? Does it come in different strengths?



That was my initial question.


----------



## stickman (Mar 4, 2019)

The main issue is that instructions using teaspoon measurements is based on volume not weight. The bulk density can vary depending on how the potassium sorbate was processed and dried. Whenever possible, it is best to use weight for your additions.


----------



## slide95 (Mar 11, 2019)

I've used the "cake sprinkles", and followed the labels recommended "dose" along with a campden tablet with good results.

The maximum concentration of sorbic acid allowed in finished wine is 300 mg/L, (300 ppm).

Potassium sorbate is 74% sorbic acid.

1 gal is 3.785L.

1.53 grams per gallon of potassium sorbate yields 300ppm sorbic acid.

The amount can be reduced, depending on ABV.

Average taste threshold is about 130ppm.

Hope this helps


----------



## Chuck E (Mar 11, 2019)

slide95 said:


> I've used the "cake sprinkles", and followed the labels recommended "dose" along with a campden tablet with good results.
> 
> The maximum concentration of sorbic acid allowed in finished wine is 300 mg/L, (300 ppm).
> 
> ...



Is there a minimum effective dose?


----------



## stickman (Mar 11, 2019)

The resources I have all indicate that the minimum effective dose is variable depending on the ABV, pH, yeast count, and the so2 content; because of all of these variables the recommended dose is 200ppm sorbic acid, which is 268ppm potassium sorbate or approximately 1 gram per gallon.

Peynaud points out that above a pH of 3.5, 200ppm of sorbic acid may be inadequate.


----------

